# Very Old School Computing



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi All,

This brings back many fond memories, it certainly puts my XBox into context.

ZX Spectrum

Hours of fun............


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Woo Hoo!

'Harrier Attack'' !

'Manic Miner!










Instantly 14 again









Thanks...


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I've still got mine - haven't plugged it in for a while though so don't know if it works. I remember all the Horace games but Daley Thompson's Decathlon was best.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Penetrator!!!


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

I had a ZX81 with about 20 games. Swapped it with my cousin for a few packs of fags when I was about 18 - what a bl**dy idiot


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

Jesus,blast from past ,feel older by the minute


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Woo Hoo!
> 
> 'Harrier Attack'' !
> 
> ...


we were to poor to have a zx


----------



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

Hours and hours of fun!!! And no worrying about dodgy cassettes either, though I am surprised to see games were stillbeing published in 1992!


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Woo Hoo!
> ...












had a commodore 64 with cassette games! had a floppy







disc drive later on!


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Ahh, the memories.... I never had a Sinclair, but was given a BBC Micro instead. I never could manage BASIC, but the games were good.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

A mate of mine moved to a smaller house recently so had to clear out some stuff. He gave me this lot:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Sam Fox Strip Poker ?!?!?


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

rhaythorne said:


> A mate of mine moved to a smaller house recently so had to clear out some stuff. He gave me this lot:


Soon to be seen on fleabay


----------

